# narrow or broad leaf plantain control



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

What is the best way to get rid of this weed? I am guessing it is narrow leaf or broad leaf plantain. I have a 40-acre stand of non-Roundup-Ready alfalfa that has been infested by this weed. This field is only two years old and I got a good amount of bales from it last summer. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had very good luck using 2-4-d in early spring and early fall.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Only place I have seen it is in my lawn once in a while, 2-4-d does the trick in MY area.

Larry


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I would think that 2-4d would kill the alfalfa.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

qcfarms said:


> I would think that 2-4d would kill the alfalfa.


Yup..

Broadleaf weeds intermixed with a broadleaf forage stand is a real "pickle"! Plaintain is a tough critter in that it has a waxy leaf coating and a deep taproot.

I've used 2-4D in late summer, early fall when the plants are storing sugars into the root. Adding a surfactant to the spray helps to move the 2-4D through the leaf and into the plant root.

http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7478.html. Here's a publication from the University system in California that offers some advice.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

This a more extensive resource but it does not specify Plantain control per se. There are some herbicides that can be used for broadleaf control in alfalfa. However, much depends upon how extensive the infestation is, etc.

http://igrow.org/agronomy/corn/2017-pest-management-guides-released/

You can download the *.pdf for alfalfa pest management,etc.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

2,4 DB or Pursuit.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Look like buckhorn plantain from the pics. Can't use 2,4d in alfalfa. Like Reede said your options are 2,4db(butyrac) or pursuit. Im thinking the 2,4db might work a little better on the plantain or you might try a mix of the two chemicals to get a better kill.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was at a Growers meeting and they said to use the 24D B, which would be viewed butyrac 200. The weed you're talking about should probably be 1 inch or less to be sprayed, if the weed is taller than your credit card don't even try with butyrac


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have also had good luck buying a few jugs of cheap dish washing liquid at the dollar store and mixing that in the sprayer to help it stick to waxy leaves...


----------

